# Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?



## Wuukie (5. August 2015)

*Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?*

Hallo brauche ne aio wakü , soll günstig sein , gebraucht is für mich auch kein problem.
Jetzt ist eine bei kleinanzeigen drin für 40 pipen allerdings sieht man auf den bildern das Wasser fehlt. Der besitzer mein es sein verdampft und das sei normal. 

Kann das sein? oder is das ding im Sack ?  

WasserkÃ¼hlung in Brandenburg - Frankfurt (Oder) | Prozessor & CPU gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen 

vlt kann mal jmd für mich nen blick drauf werfen und mir sagen ob die wakü  i.O ist oder ob ich besser die finger davon lasse.

besten dank schonmal vorab


----------



## HisN (5. August 2015)

*AW: Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?*

Du hast in einer Wakü in der Regel immer Wasserschwund.
Das Wasser diffundiert durch die Schläuche.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2015)

*AW: Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?*

Bei keiner geschlossenen Wasserkühlung darf so viel Wasser entweichen.
Wenn das Ding leer ist hat ers geöffnet oder es ist undicht.

Da das hier aber keine AiO ist sondern nur ein Set aus einer erweiterbaren Wasserkühlung das man sowieso öffnen und wieder schließen kann kann man darüber keine Aussage machen ob die Kiste OK ist oder nicht. Was aber feststeht ist, dass definitiv kein halber Liter Wasser aus einer laufenden Wasserkühlung verdampft. Es diffundiert zwar immer minimal was raus im Betrieb, das ist normal, aber hier reden wir über wenige Milliliter pro Jahr.

Ich habe Kollegen deren WaKüs 5 Jahre und älter sind und im AGB ist grade mal nen Zentimeter weniger drin ohne dass je nachgefüllt wurde. Da fehlt nach vielen Jahren grade maln Schnapsglas Wasser.


----------



## Wuukie (5. August 2015)

*AW: Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?*

also lieber nicht kaufen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2015)

*AW: Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?*

Ich würds nicht kaufen - was aber auch an den Grundsätzen "Keine hardware von eBay" und "Keine kompakt-WaKü" liegen könnte.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2015)

*AW: Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?*

Ich würde sowieso einen großen Bogen um die Triton machen, man hört da regelmäßig von gerissenen AGBs... Der günstige Preis der Trition muss ja irgendwo begründet sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2015)

*AW: Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> man hört da regelmäßig von gerissenen AGBs...



Das dürfte dann sehr wahrscheinlich der Grund für die leere Triton im Angebot sein. Nepp confirmed.


----------



## Chanks (6. August 2015)

*AW: Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?*

Von aussen kann man das schlecht beurteilen. Meine Triton hatte aber auch schon einigen Wasserverlust, jedoch keinen Schaden. 

Hatte neulich mal das Vergnügen mit dem Support zu quatschen, hier hat man tasächlich extrem fähigen und hilfreichen Support. Der hohe Wasserverlust kommt durch die durchsichtigen und relativ weichen Schläuche, da mein 5820k zB auch mehr Wärme abgibt als ein i5 oder kleiner i7 ist das über die Moante auch mit dem Wasserverlust nachvollziehbar. 

Ich hatte bisher 5 Tritons in der Hand, alle geöffnet und wieder verschlossen. Bisher hatte keine dieser Tritons Probleme gemacht. Wenn man etwas vorsichtig ist und kein Grobmotoriker ( Der Dichtring dichtet ab, nicht das knacken^^) dann sollte mit den Dingern absolut nichts passieren


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. August 2015)

*AW: Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe Kollegen deren WaKüs 5 Jahre und älter sind und im AGB ist grade mal nen Zentimeter weniger drin ohne dass je nachgefüllt wurde. Da fehlt nach vielen Jahren grade maln Schnapsglas Wasser.



wtf O.o
ich kipp alle 2-3 monate ~ nen schnapsglas nach. ok, hab diverse übergänge, externen radiator etc... aber dicht ist sie schon zummindest tritt keine meßbare flüssigkeit aus ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. August 2015)

*AW: Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm kann Wasser verdampfen ?*

Also meine WaKü (auch vollkreislauf, CPU+2xGPU, externer Mora, Schnellkupplungen usw.) läuft jetzt seit nicht ganz einem Jahr recht viele Stunden jeden Tag und in meinem AGB ist der Wasserstand mit viel gutem Willen einen Millimeter niedriger als beim Bau - vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.

Ich denke dass der Zeitpunkt an dem ich was an der Hardware verändere und den Kreislauf sowieso öffnen muss sehr viel näher liegt als der Zeitpunkt an dem ich was nachfüllen müsste weil zu viel rausdiffundiert ist.


----------

